
Common weaknesses in code - ns8sl
https://cwe.mitre.org/
======
PKop
The title was encouraging and intriguing.

The website was amazingly confusing and discouraging. Not sure how to proceed
from main page...

------
ClayFerguson
This is one of those websites that drives you away immediately just because
the styling and layout is so ugly that you conclude whoever is running it is
like 20yrs out of date on everything. Stayed for like 4 seconds. That was all
I could take.

~~~
ClayFerguson
But i'll reply to myself and admit that I don't give a damn about styling
either in my own site, meta64.com, because I'm just working on back end
functionality at this point. Let the hypocrisy accusations begin. I plead
guilty in advance.

~~~
ClassyJacket
Apart from the grey background yours is alright.

~~~
ClayFerguson
haha. That's hilarious. Grey background. Seriously though I'm totally focused
on building a solid back-end. Front end code is solid too, but as far as
styling i've just let default Google Polymer styling dominate, and it's
boring. It's ok. i'm accomplishing my objectives "with flying colors" (pun
intended)

~~~
merb
what is not ok is that your site takes 5s to load (germany). And you download
a ton upfront.

~~~
ClayFerguson
Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I have minification of JS turned off
right now, and it's a very big app. I'm not really trying to or expecting to
get any traffic on the site yet. It's still under development.

------
kyberias
I'm sure the site contains a lot of useful data but the presentation is so
ugly that it's hard to get motivated to dig in deeper.

Compare it to this, for example:

[https://sourcemaking.com/refactoring/smells](https://sourcemaking.com/refactoring/smells)

